# Help!! The tip of my yorkies penis is swelling after intercourse!!!!



## Hbrown0625 (Jul 29, 2015)

my yorkie and my female Yorkey were really dirty and really frisky and he hugged her but did not have intercourse all the way home to her and she was very dirty and I think something got stuck in the head of his penis him he cannot urinate the swelling seems to be urine behind a thin layer of skin and the more he tries to P the bigger it gets and he constantly hikes his leg and is starting to P like a girl because he feels like he has to P constantly I think something is stuck in the head of his penis please tell me what is going on if you have ever experienced this I am posting a picture he is going to the vet first thing in the morning


----------



## Hbrown0625 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry let me correct that he Hunped my female dog and she was very dirty and I am pretty sure he relieved himself because he sat there with a full blown erect penis for about 10 minutes very swollen huge big purple. Very gross. Lol and now it is been over an hour and this is what is going on it will not go into the skin and go back to where its supposed to because the tip of it is swelling with urine or at least that's what it seems to be since he cannot P and it's like a thin bubble at the tip of his penis the pp hole seems to be very swollen!!!


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

He needs to see a vet now, in fact, he needs to see a vet an hour ago when you posted this. It cannot wait until the morning. Call your vets normal number and there will be details of how to contact the emergency vet.

In the meantime, keep it lubricated with some water based lubricant.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

TBH I would have called the emergency vet and had him checked over straight away.


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah...Not quick to visit a vet in this house but would've been at the vets pretty quick with that. What's happening now?...

Also might be an idea to take your bitch in. Even dogs who don't tie can impregnate bitches.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

If not already done so get to vet straight away. What is that pointy yello thing - looks like hay/grass seed to be. If they were outside before mating she may have grass seeds in her fur and one could get caught in his foreskin and really hurt. Can't see what else that yellow thing could be but bit of grass seed or broken off hay, and if he's a yorkie would be about the right size


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

If you are worried - and it sounds like you have good cause - get him to a vet now!

People on here can give advice, but only a vet can relieve any blockage etc.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

He needs to see a vet.

In the meantime, take something from your freezer, such as a bag of frozen veg, wrap it in a freshly laundered teatowel, and hold it against his penis.

Sometimes, the blood vessels in the penis remain enlarged after mating and something very cold can shrink them and allow everything to go back into place.

Also very important, separate him now from your bitch. You can't allow them to just mate, at will, when you clearly don't know what you're doing, your dog could end up suffering serious harm.

Your lighthearted tone about the whole event is alarming.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

if she was dirty and that is grass or hay id get her checked out too, you never know what may have been transferred inside


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

A dog that was visiting me (with its owner) humped Toffee and got engorged and stuck. I cold hosed his penis and it soon subsided. If you have let your dog's dry up and get dirt on it I think a vet might be wise.


----------

